# Angie "likes" my wife too much, can be a problem…



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello, we've had Angie, a female King Pigeon for about three years, after we found her in a park. At first Angie bonded with me and ignored my wife, then after we went away for a long weekend, we came back and I found she was biting me, and started following around my wife … I assume then that she chose my wife as her 'mate'.

If my wife is not busy and can cuddle with Angie for a while then things are good and Angie is sweet and fun to have around. If my wife is occupied, then Angie gets resentful and angry and starts to demand attention from my wife, ultimately with a bite that demands 'pay attention to me!' Then we generally send Angie to her cage for a time out. 

She follows my wife around the house, continuously flying up to perch on her shoulder, sometimes unwanted. In the summertime it's difficult because if we haven't clipped her nails, my wife will get some scratches on her back and shoulder. 

Last night after my wife got home, Angie flew up to perch on her shoulder and scratched her on the cheek with a toe nail, intentionally or accidentally we don't know.

It makes my wife a little fearful of having Angie around her.

With me Angie is fine, there are days when my wife is out of the house and Angie is calm, generally stays on her perch while I work or watch movies, and in a low key way will follow me around the house.

Any suggestions on how to deal with Angie and her aggressiveness toward my wife?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*She has definitely bonded to your wife. 

The bird is trying to adjust to a human world. You might want to get another pigeon friend to occupy her time and allow her to focus on another bird.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking is right. The desire to pair up and mate is very strong in pigeons. It's what they live for. They normally will mate for life, so without another bird to have a relationship with, poor Angie has to try to form a bond with a person who is often not around, and often too busy for her. In a pigeon world, they would be together and work together to build a nest and raise babies. It's just not a natural situation for a pigeon. So he/she is doing the best she can under the circumstances. Getting another pigeon for a companion would be wonderful for your bird, and make life a lot easier for everyone. But you would have to first make sure that Angie is a girl, and not a male, or just get another female. Two females will usually get along, but two males will usually end up fighting.


----------



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

That makes sense, she desires constant company that my wife may not be able to provide. It's a shame because I'm around the house more and don't get as bothered by Angie's neediness. 

Yes, Angie is a female, she lays eggs.

One pigeon is already a lot of work, I can't see having two in the house...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can understand how you feel, but for a lone pigeon not to have a mate of their own, and to have to live in a human world, can be hard on them, and lonely.


----------



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Angie wants that 'special friend', simple as. She is clearly frustrated at growing such a close bond with your wife, only to have her not there as often as she really needs. 
And if you can't provide one in her environment then both of you will continue to suffer.

If you want to help the situation, and Angie, then get her a friend..OR you may have to consider a new home where she can pair up with a friend who will be there for her all of the time.


----------



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

We've been thinking, as well, that finding a new home for Angie where she will have some pigeon company may be for the best, sad to say... 

I'll post something soon on this forum to see if there's anyone in Southern California who could give Angie a good home....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee it's too bad you have to give her away. But I guess I can understand why you don't want more pigeons in the house. They can be messy inside. Outside is a different story. 
I had a hen who was inside for a while, and she bonded to me. It was stressful, as she wouldn't leave me alone. She had to have time out of her cage, but had to be constantly on me and cooing to me. I have a friend with the same thing, and she can't get anything done when her bird is out. Some are fine, but others can really go overboard with their obsession. With mine, I finally was able to put her in the loft, and she mated up with a nice male I had recently acquired. Now all is peaceful. LOL.


----------

